# Opinion on my layout



## perok68 (8 Nov 2015)

Hello !

I set up my very first layout, and I'd like to know what you think.

Some informations :
Size : 90x45x45cm.
Soil : ADA Amazonia
Light : Chihiros led 90cm
Hardscape : Manzanita wood, asia root, rocks that I picked myself (non-calacareous)
I will probably open a journal before the beginning of the tank.










For now I'd like your opinion on my layout and my planting plan 
















(Sand and soil aren't those that will be used !  It was just to try. )

And the planting plan :
Bottom right : Ammania sp. 'Bonsai' + Anubias sp. 'Petite' on the big root
Top left : Echnodorus vesuvius
In the left part also : Eleocharis acicularis
And in the foreground on the left : Staurogyne repens + Pogostemon helferi
+ mosses on wood (Fissidens fontanus, Riccardia chamaedryfolia)





So, can you tell me your opinion ? What would you change, add or remove, on both the hardscape and the plants ?

Thanks in advance
Theo


----------



## banthaman.jm (8 Nov 2015)

Have you thought about using the wood on the right on the left instead, orientated so that the long branch points towards the right hand side island. You can still use the othe branches to bulk out the left hand island, some small rocks placed in amongst the small twigs to give it a grown through appearance, just my opinion. Looks good as is Theo.
Jim


----------



## Julian (8 Nov 2015)

I really like what you've done on the left hand side of the scape, looks a bit rounded and unatural at the bottom though. If it were me, I'd get rid of the stuff on the right and if anything, break down the wood and make it part of the scape on the left.

Redmoor wood is the stuff of nightmares, it looks like the wood that nature aborted.


----------



## Matt Havens (9 Nov 2015)

banthaman.jm said:


> Have you thought about using the wood on the right on the left instead, orientated so that the long branch points towards the right hand side island. You can still use the othe branches to bulk out the left hand island, some small rocks placed in amongst the small twigs to give it a grown through appearance, just my opinion. Looks good as is Theo.
> Jim


I agree with banthaman.jm with using that long branch across from left to right. If it was ny own setup i would use some of the longer pieces from the left as branches/roots from the larger piece currently on the right. I do like it as it is though. Great job!

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt Havens (11 Nov 2015)

perok68 said:


> Hello !
> 
> I set up my very first layout, and I'd like to know what you think.
> 
> ...


Any updates perok?

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## perok68 (11 Nov 2015)

Yes, absolutely, I wanted first to thank those who took the time to give me their opinion. I listened to what you told me and I changed my hardscape. It's more natural, I think it's better.

















What do you think about this change ? Do you prefer this new environment ? What would I have to change ?

Thank you a lot


----------



## Julian (11 Nov 2015)

I think it looks much better!

A big piece of advice is to not get too carried away with out it looks right now. Once it's in the tank and grown in, it will look totally different.

The Manzanita wood will go darker when wet and and should closer match the colour of the redmoor wood. Also the rocks will go darker when they're wet.

Some problems you can anticipate with this scape: 

The wood will probably float when you flood the tank, put them in a bucket of water to see if they sink. I'd advise you to find a way of getting them to stay down if not. Burying them in substrate won't be enough, either tie or glue some small rocks to them to keep them down.

Any deadspots where the flow wont reach are perfect places for algae to grow. The gap between the rear wall and the rocks is an example of this, and also along the left hand side. I recommend you fill in these small gaps with substrate.

In my opinion, your filter intake would be best places on the rear right, and lilly pipe on the front right to create the most optimal flow pattern. If it's a spray bar, that should obviously go on the rear wall.


----------



## alto (11 Nov 2015)

I also prefer the second layout  (but really, it's very much a personal choice so make sure YOU like this one much better as well)

You might try "burying" some of the lighter pieces within the rocks - though again these "edges" will disappear with plant growth ... depending on plantings

For myself, I'd want more planted area - assuming the sand will just be "sand" - if you add a product such as Tropica Growth Substrate beneath your sand area you'll be able to easily add whatever plants later on as the scape evolves. You might also consider adding in some "auxiliary" plants during the early stages.

Is this your first planted tank? or just first scape?


----------



## perok68 (11 Nov 2015)

Thank you both  These tips are very relevant and useful !

To answer to what has been said :
Julian :
- To sink the wood, I'll try by soaking it in water one week, and then I will see what to do...
- I will add soil behind the rocks at the rear, I did not think about that !
- I had planned to place the lily pipe left, because the hole for the hose is left and it would be more aesthetic - but I will see to find another solution

alto :
- I also like this layout 
- I planned to add soil under the sand - as you said, maybe I'll find something to do on the right later...
- This is my second planted tank but my first scape. I have a 50lt tank since several months - inside of a paludarium - with Eleocharis and Alternathera + Puntius titteya and Red Cherry Shrimps (that breeds much !)

Also, I'll make a dry-start, which has much advantages for me, and it will be easier to attach the moss (with the method of yoghurt). Any recommendation about that ?


----------



## Matt Havens (14 Nov 2015)

alto said:


> I also prefer the second layout  (but really, it's very much a personal choice so make sure YOU like this one much better as well)
> 
> You might try "burying" some of the lighter pieces within the rocks - though again these "edges" will disappear with plant growth ... depending on plantings
> 
> ...


I agree with alto about the tropica soil/substrate under the sand and auxillary plants too would be a good start for the tank. Hardscape looks good! Cant wait to see it planted!

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## perok68 (5 Dec 2015)

The tank finally changed again - you can now look at his évolution here http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/90x45x45-first-attempt.39111/ 

Theo.


----------

